# "Target account name is incorrect" error



## wabdelrahim (Jun 21, 2016)

Hello,

I am looking into an issue at my friend's business. He has a Windows Server 2008 R2. Some Windows updates occurred at 3 AM and ever since then, "Target account name is incorrect" error message comes up when attempting to access a network drive via all the computers. Can't find the network mapping component in the Group Policy Management area to map the drive out through a group policy as per here

The drive in question was mapped out into each computer individually through "Map Network Drive" previously. Removed it and tried to re-add it, the same error occurs when attempting to add it through "Map Network Drive".

The drive in question also doesn't show up under Files Services -> Share and Storage Management.

I hope someone can help me look into it. Thank you so much. My apologies if I missed out any details, not sure what else needs to be included.

***Edit: The computers are connected through different switches. Each room got computers connected to a switch in each room (3 switches) and all connect to a router.***


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

This article may be of some help. I'm seeing several people who used the following command to correct issues that are similar to yours:


> netdom resetpwd /s:server /ud:domain\User /pd:*


This article provides a little bit more information about the command. I don't have any experience with the command, though.


----------

